# "given" ın anlamı



## orkun

merhaba

"Given" the lessons drawn from our past experiences, we prioritized the risk strategy. 

Burada given ın anlamı hakkında görüşlerinizi almak isterim.

saygılar


----------



## shafaq

Geçirdiğimiz tecrübelerden (süzülüp gelen) ders(ler) *almış olarak* ... 
Geçirdiğimiz tecrübelerden süzülüp gelen derslerle *donanmış olarak* ...


----------



## TekYelken

Anlam olarak *belli bir koşulun gerçekleşmiş olmasından dolayı *denebilir. Çevirirken cümleye göre:

*malum*
*belli*
*bilinen*
*dolayı*

kelimelerinden birini kullanarak aynı anlam elde edilebilir sanırım. Sizin cümlenizin çevirisi:

*Geçmiş tecrübelerimizden aldığımız derslerden dolayı, risk stratejisinin önceliğini belirledik. *


----------



## orkun

* <risk stratejisine öncelik verdik> değilmi ? *


----------



## TekYelken

Biraz bağlam verseniz ne dendiğini daha iyi anlarız. Risk stratejisini sanki başka şeyleri de kapsıyan daha geniş bir planın parçasıymış gibi algıladım.


----------



## Blups

Cevapların hepsi doğru. Ben olsam şunu kullanırdım daha resmi bir tabir için:

"Geçmiş tecrübelerimizden *edindiğimiz* bilgiler (dersler) doğrultusunda, risk stratejine öncelik verdik."


----------



## macrotis

Geçmişteki tecrübelerimizden çıkardığımız dersleri göz önüne/dikkate alarak risk stratejisine öncelik verdik.


----------



## shiningstar

orkun said:


> "Given" the lessons drawn from our past experiences, we prioritized the risk strategy.


 
Bu cümlede size de tuhaf gelen bir yan yok mu arkadaşlar?

Mesela;
Given his actions, we understand that he's not the right one for the job. 

Bence orkun'un verdiği cümlede "given" yerine "according to" veya "based on" kullanılmalıydı. 

Veya cümle şöyle olabilirdi,
Given what we've gone through in the past, we prioritized the risk strategy.

Bilemiyorum, cümle kulağıma yanlış geliyor...


----------

